# Embellish Knitter



## Beignet (Feb 14, 2011)

I've had this little machine that is supposed to make spool knitting go faster for a day now, let me tell you...I was so frustrated because it only works with fine yarns--not anything normal that we usually work with. I want to use it with Sugar'nCream cotton yarn, which isn't all that thick or bulky. The problem is that it doesn't slide/isn't as smooth or slick as the yarn that comes with it. I had one mess after another last nite and earlier today. I about sent the thing back to Joann's.

I finally figured it out today, and if I take it slowly, I can still make this thing overall be faster than using a loom. I have to watch each hook as it comes down and reopens. After each 2 or 3 stitches, I have to pull down on the chain, and it seems to work this way. Each time the yarn goes down over the open hook, it jerks and makes a sound, and that's what I am watching for each time. If it doesn't do it on its own, I pull the chain tight, and sometimes have to take my little loom tool in there and push the yarn strand down by hand.

Thought I would share this with the rest of you who are trying to make this little machine work with other yarns. I also have on order the French Knitting Machine from BHague in UK, and it looks like the hooks are larger and that it handles heavier yarns. The construction of the machine is out in the open and wider looking. If only the Embellish Knitter had larger hooks that came up a little higher each time, or that darn tube in the middle was a little shorter.


----------



## rokido (Jan 17, 2011)

Sugar 'n' Cream is worsted; I'm pretty sure that machine is intended for fingering and finer... but the hand cranked machines in general tend to be fussy, in my experience. Best of luck in the future.


----------



## elsienicholls (Mar 24, 2011)

I have not had luck with the thing yet - I am going to make my own spool knitter in a week or so


----------



## sistermaide (Jul 17, 2011)

Beignet said:


> I've had this little machine that is supposed to make spool knitting go faster for a day now, let me tell you...I was so frustrated because it only works with fine yarns--not anything normal that we usually work with. I want to use it with Sugar'nCream cotton yarn, which isn't all that thick or bulky. The problem is that it doesn't slide/isn't as smooth or slick as the yarn that comes with it. I had one mess after another last nite and earlier today. I about sent the thing back to Joann's.
> 
> I finally figured it out today, and if I take it slowly, I can still make this thing overall be faster than using a loom. I have to watch each hook as it comes down and reopens. After each 2 or 3 stitches, I have to pull down on the chain, and it seems to work this way. Each time the yarn goes down over the open hook, it jerks and makes a sound, and that's what I am watching for each time. If it doesn't do it on its own, I pull the chain tight, and sometimes have to take my little loom tool in there and push the yarn strand down by hand.
> 
> Thought I would share this with the rest of you who are trying to make this little machine work with other yarns. I also have on order the French Knitting Machine from BHague in UK, and it looks like the hooks are larger and that it handles heavier yarns. The construction of the machine is out in the open and wider looking. If only the Embellish Knitter had larger hooks that came up a little higher each time, or that darn tube in the middle was a little shorter.


Do you have any pictures of this wonder? lol ...I had a little plastic one, think it might be like you are talking about. I had to use a LOT of weight on it to do anything, and it only used smaller yarns, and didn't hold up long eithor, till it broke.

Double Lucets make wonderful spool knitters! (my avitar is a single lucet) I do mini-classes at my booth on using these, and how fast and easy they are for the I-cord. (I have different sizes for different size cords.)
I don't know if you can do it on plastic looms, but if you just hold the working yarn in front of the peg, and pick the loop over, it is a tighter cord, and faster too.

I hope your new one is just what you want and hope for.


----------



## charbuechner (Apr 12, 2011)

Funny I just bought one of these this past weekend to use with the cotton also and had a terrible time...never did get it to work with the cotton, but I also bought a clover spool knitter and it worked great...it has a spindle on it so it goes around as you do it and it was much faster than knitting an i-cord...


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

I had one and it only worked on thinner yarns as well, like sock yarn. I returned it.


----------



## Beignet (Feb 14, 2011)

They sell looms for spool knitting, and I've been using it. It's nice because I can use a double strand, but it takes TIME. The machine does not. I will try to get a pic posted.


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

Beignet said:


> I've had this little machine that is supposed to make spool knitting go faster for a day now, let me tell you...I was so frustrated because it only works with fine yarns--not anything normal that we usually work with. I want to use it with Sugar'nCream cotton yarn, which isn't all that thick or bulky. The problem is that it doesn't slide/isn't as smooth or slick as the yarn that comes with it. I had one mess after another last nite and earlier today. I about sent the thing back to Joann's.
> 
> I finally figured it out today, and if I take it slowly, I can still make this thing overall be faster than using a loom. I have to watch each hook as it comes down and reopens. After each 2 or 3 stitches, I have to pull down on the chain, and it seems to work this way. Each time the yarn goes down over the open hook, it jerks and makes a sound, and that's what I am watching for each time. If it doesn't do it on its own, I pull the chain tight, and sometimes have to take my little loom tool in there and push the yarn strand down by hand.
> 
> Thought I would share this with the rest of you who are trying to make this little machine work with other yarns. I also have on order the French Knitting Machine from BHague in UK, and it looks like the hooks are larger and that it handles heavier yarns. The construction of the machine is out in the open and wider looking. If only the Embellish Knitter had larger hooks that came up a little higher each time, or that darn tube in the middle was a little shorter.


did it come with a weight? mine came with a very heavy weight several years ago and if you do not use that weight it binds up all the time as you have found out. The larger the yarn the more weight that you need or as you found, pulling it down hard works too. Cotton yarns are not real good for bending around those hooks very well.


----------



## Beignet (Feb 14, 2011)

This pic is exactly what it came with. I found the pic online and can't believe the color of the yarn I got even matches, lol. Yes, I do use the weight and even tried putting extra normal clothespins on the chain below, but I still need to give it a yank about every 2-3 stitches. It is working to do this, so I'm grateful for that. It's going fast than using a loom, shown in the second pic. The loom allows flexibility to make a narrow or wider tube. I was using the narrow end (4 pegs) with a double strand, and it was taking forever. I need a lot of cord because I'm making a braided rug with it, so I wanted it to go faster. The cord I'm getting with the Embellish Knitter is narrow, but it's going faster. Not sure which is better.


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

Hmmm....I have one of these and just finished several miles of I-cord to make a rug. I was using a regular weight yarn, something I'd gotten to do a felted project and then decided I'd never do anyway. The key is using the weighted clip...it helps pull the yarn down but I still had to go somewhat slowly. 

Still sewing the I-cord into that rug and it doesn't seem that the pile diminishes at all!

On an interesting note...I bought something called a Wyr-knitter for jewelry making and it's the same things as the Embellish knitter, just a different color! Needless to say...that one went back! I use the Embellish for both yarn and wire.


----------



## Beignet (Feb 14, 2011)

I almost got that wire knitter too, but it has such horrible reviews that I did not. I don't think they can even give those away.


----------



## jan072 (Jan 22, 2011)

I too, purchased this Embellish machine and have spent many hrs. trying to work w/it. Customer service on the companies end was useless all they did was send me another machine. 
I have actually given up trying to master this thing and will knit my i-cords. 
Bless you your patience is more sustaining then mine obviously.


----------



## Beignet (Feb 14, 2011)

OMG--I think my patience is gone. It now consistently won't take the yarn under so the other strand will pass over on 2 of the needles. I've had to go down in there so may times to restring and start over that I've probably messed up their position or something. I'm having to pull hard on the chain after every stitch now, and that's still not doing it.

Who did you buy yours from that they gave you a replacement? Mine came from Joann's. They really should stop selling these things if they're this bad.


----------



## Beignet (Feb 14, 2011)

I looked up the Clover Spool Knitter. It has exchangeable heads. Is it a machine, or do you have to lift each loop off each peg?


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Beignet said:


> This pic is exactly what it came with. I found the pic online and can't believe the color of the yarn I got even matches, lol. Yes, I do use the weight and even tried putting extra normal clothespins on the chain below, but I still need to give it a yank about every 2-3 stitches. It is working to do this, so I'm grateful for that. It's going fast than using a loom, shown in the second pic. The loom allows flexibility to make a narrow or wider tube. I was using the narrow end (4 pegs) with a double strand, and it was taking forever. I need a lot of cord because I'm making a braided rug with it, so I wanted it to go faster. The cord I'm getting with the Embellish Knitter is narrow, but it's going faster. Not sure which is better.


I never thought of making a rug with I cord, I have he perfect scratch 100% wool yarn from a rub manufacturer, it even felts scratcht :lol: 
I found the embelish knitter was not knitting worsted weight or heavier sport weight yarns even with weight. The best thing to do is raise one of the needles and see if the yarn slips through it easily and the latch closes.


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

Beignet said:


> I almost got that wire knitter too, but it has such horrible reviews that I did not. I don't think they can even give those away.


It takes scads more patience to do wire, but generally, I'm not doing a huge long chain, so it doesn't try my nerves quite so much.


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

KateWood said:


> I never thought of making a rug with I cord, I have he perfect scratch 100% wool yarn from a rub manufacturer, it even felts scratcht :lol:
> I found the embelish knitter was not knitting worsted weight or heavier sport weight yarns even with weight. The best thing to do is raise one of the needles and see if the yarn slips through it easily and the latch closes.


Yup! That was my thinking behind using that yarn for a rug...I knew I'd never wear it next to my skin, but thought my shoes wouldn't mind!

:lol:


----------



## John Dornan (Apr 24, 2011)

do any of your have knitting machines? if so then did you know that you can knit an i-cord/tube on it.
you slip in one direction and knit in the other.
if you go beyond say 4 needles then you need to use your latchet tool to latch up the rungs inbetween to seal the tube
when you learn to short row knit then that can be another bonus like applying the cord as you knit.
best regards, john


----------



## hamknitter (Jul 9, 2011)

Cotton yarn does not stretch like other yarn--and does not work as easy on any machine--it helps to wax the yarn!


----------



## sistermaide (Jul 17, 2011)

John Dornan said:


> do any of your have knitting machines? if so then did you know that you can knit an i-cord/tube on it.
> you slip in one direction and knit in the other.
> if you go beyond say 4 needles then you need to use your latchet tool to latch up the rungs inbetween to seal the tube
> when you learn to short row knit then that can be another bonus like applying the cord as you knit.
> best regards, john


John, I don't know if I know how to short row knit or not...what is it? Sounds like something I might want to know.

Thanks, Diane


----------



## John Dornan (Apr 24, 2011)

sistermaide said:


> John Dornan said:
> 
> 
> > do any of your have knitting machines? if so then did you know that you can knit an i-cord/tube on it.
> ...


j. Hi Diane, Well I don't know what machine you have but i daresay it has cams that you can set for the machine to hold needles when put to "e" position so that they do not knit until you put them back (or release the cam) 
lets say you have 40 needles in working position and have knitted a few rows finishing with the carriage at the right side of the machine, set the holding cams on the machine,
put the furtherest 10 needles into e position then knit across with the carriage, put the yarn around the last needle of the 10 in holding position (this will be the needle now closest to the right of the carriage)and knit back over the 30 needles. now put the next 10 needles into e position alongside the previous ones and repeat the process of wrapping and knitting back. do this for the next set of 10 needles. you should finish up with 30needles in holding position and the carriage back on the right hand side. (note you don't do the last 10 needles) now if you realease the holding cams you should then be able to knit across all 40 needles thus completeing one short row segment. Knit say 2 to 4 normal rows and repeat the above. If you continue to do this for a desired length then you should finish up with what is called a "Waterfall Spiral" 
If you hand knit and can do the short row work in that then just think about it and apply the principals to the machine.
Hope this helps you.
Best regards, JOHN


----------



## lvchocl8nknitting (Mar 3, 2011)

Here's a video (actually, it's in two parts) which explains step by step how to use the Embellish Knitter with great results:


----------



## Beignet (Feb 14, 2011)

Thank you. I'm still very disappointed in the machine because it doesn't work with regular 4-ply yarn.


----------



## lvchocl8nknitting (Mar 3, 2011)

Obviously (because I just became involved in this posting), I just purchased mine online recently. Took time yesterday to watch the video and then got it to work along with the video. The woman who posted the video indicated Cascade 220 works. What I wanted to use it with was some Christmas yarn that has a little thread-like something that's shiny running through it; and it is worsted weight. After using the sample per the YouTube directions, I held my breath and tried the worsted and it worked. I have tried any others yet, but made two with this yarn from Plymouth called "holidaylights." I like the Cascade 220 (though I only buy it from the clearance bin online) but use it for a specific tote bag that I felt, and the I-cord strap there is knitted with a double strand; obviously, I know that won't work. Sorry to hear it's not more versatile. You'd think they could make the same thing a little larger with bigger hooks on the needle?


----------



## Beignet (Feb 14, 2011)

I agree about the concept of just making it a little larger (the hooks). So frustrating. I am so glad it worked for your project, and I bet the sparklies look good.


----------

